# Custom Chrome center rings?



## mikeschn (Apr 6, 2016)

So if I wanted to make some custom chrome center rings for my pens, what material would I use? Is there such a thing as solid chrome? Would chromoly(sp?) look like chrome? What about stainless steel? 

Your thoughts? 

Mike...


----------



## Akula (Apr 6, 2016)

Chrome is just a plating, Chromoly is a high carbon steel.

I have used stainless before and it looks good...make sure you got the tools to turn it if needed.  I've even used washers before but the thing to remember is, they will dull

Aluminum looks good and is easy to turn.

There is also silver.  It's expensive and you can buy parts for pens.


----------



## Joey-Nieves (Apr 6, 2016)

I use Stainless steel washers and bronze washers
you can also buy rings from Richard L. Greenwald, LLC, Pens, Pens Parts and Photographs


----------



## jalbert (Apr 6, 2016)

Nickel silver works well too if you don't feel like messing with stainless steel. It turns and drills wonderfully. I use it for silver colored rings and clips almost exclusively.


----------



## mikeschn (Apr 7, 2016)

Nickel Silver sounds interesting. I'll have to try it!!!

How do you make clips? 

Thanks... 

Mike...


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 12, 2016)

You can make all of your pen parts from brass and have them chrome plated IF you can find a plating company that doesn't charge a steep minimum. I did find a place in Rhode Island and he agreed to $25.00 down from $50.00 I think they do Rhodium also. Just a thought.


----------



## BradG (Apr 12, 2016)

Turn the piece from a copper based alloy such as brass, and pick up a bright nickel plating kit (replica chrome). you can either brush plate which is cheaper, or tank plate. tank plate gives a better finish.

Stay away from hexavalent chromium, it causes cancer.


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 12, 2016)

BradG said:


> Turn the piece from a copper based alloy such as brass, and pick up a bright nickel plating kit (replica chrome). you can either brush plate which is cheaper, or tank plate. tank plate gives a better finish.
> 
> Stay away from hexavalent chromium, it causes cancer.


 Thanks Brad! I completely forgot. You can get a plating kit from Caswell Plating.


----------



## frank123 (Apr 12, 2016)

303 Stainless looks good, very much like chrome, works easily and polishes without excessive effort to a mirror finish.


----------



## david44 (Apr 13, 2016)

UK source?






BradG said:


> Turn the piece from a copper based alloy such as brass, and pick up a bright nickel plating kit (replica chrome). you can either brush plate which is cheaper, or tank plate. tank plate gives a better finish.
> 
> Stay away from hexavalent chromium, it causes cancer.


----------



## BradG (Apr 13, 2016)

david44 said:


> UK source?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gaterosplating.Co.uk


----------



## david44 (Apr 13, 2016)

Ta!




BradG said:


> david44 said:
> 
> 
> > UK source?
> ...


----------

